# Skin problems



## madaboutvizslas

I would be interested to hear if anyone is experiencing skin problems with their V. My bitch has a red rash that she either sucks/chews or scratches (depending on how she can reach it). It started on her under belly between her back legs. This cleared up by itself but it is now showed up again on her chest. I have started applying a wash from the vet which I hope will alleviate it. I can't pin down what is causing it. The summer heat, diet, environment...

I met another V owner a week ago and his had like an eczema under its collar (and was losing hair) and it looked like it was spreading onto the top of his head. A friend on mine who has a 4 year old bitch has no problems with her but his previous bitch had an allergic reaction to a type of plant in his garden which went away when he removed it.

If anyone has experienced similar problems, I would be interested to hear how you overcame the problem.

Cheers.

Goin hunting tomorrow! Time to put the training into action


----------



## 1notenough

the only skin problems that my v's get seems to be caused by weeds.they would get these bumps on there skin the vet said it was hives.I removed those weeds that were growing in the cracks of my drive way and it seemed to alleviate the problem somewhat.then there were these red bumps near the back leg by the belly the vet said that those were similar to a pimple in humans.and then there is the all present dander witch now is the only problem since it is winter.I was thinking about using mineral oil to rub into there skin. I dont let them wear there collars all the time,just because of there skin problems i wouldn't want anything to get trapped in there and irritate the skin any more than usual.they seem to be a real skin sensitive dog and since there hair is so short and they get into everything.every minor skin irritation shows up.try a vitamin supplament for there skin.good luck..Now about this hunting where are you going and what are you hunting for.I had my two boys out two nights ago and they found a muskrat wandering around lets just say its not wandering around anymore.good job fellas!I was so proud.there first confirmed kill. ;D.I wish you all the best hunting with your dog.ain't nothing better


----------



## rookie

"rookie" had a spot (missing hair) on his tail when i purchased him as a puppy. a quick trip to the vet and an anitbiotic cleared it right up. no other major problems until around 3 months ago (he is 2 1/2 yrs old now) he started to get really bad bumbs all over his back and sides. well the bumps ended up scabbing over and made his hair fall out (probably lost 25% of his coat). tried the same antibiotic as last time but it didnt seem to help. Got a second opinion and this vet diagnosed it as a fungus (more than likely he got it from a lake he sometimes swims in). but 2 weeks on an anti-fungal med cleared it right up. his coat is almost completely back to normal. just glad it did not leave any scars or anything.


----------



## madaboutvizslas

We I went on vacation on the 15th of Jan for 2 weeks and by the end of this the red belly and elbows had just about gone. But as soon as we got home it started to come back. So after 17 days of it progressing she was sucking/chewing or scratching her belly, elbows and all 4 paws. Everything was getting red. She was mainly doing this morning and evening and worse on hot, humid days.

So today I took her to the vet and he reckons it is an allergy to something she has come in contact in but not necessarily to the grass we have at home. So he has perscribed a course of Prednisone (half a tablet a day) and an anti-bacterial wash to ensure the red patches don't get infected. Seven hours after the first tablet I would say it is having an effect as I haven't seen her scratch this evening.

So I hope it goes and doesn't come back. It's not nice to see your best mate scratching herself raw.

Anyone else seen this sort of thing? ???


----------



## Kailua

When Snickers runs through the high grass-it seems that the blades "cut" him and he gets red marks on his under belly and/or anywhere where his fur is thin. It goes away eventually. If I happen to notice any other marks, I clean his area and apply bacitracin. The inner part of his ears seem to be rashy as well-so I clean them out and apply bacitracin again. I bought a medicated dog shampoo for him from the vet. It seems to work well. I hope that all goes well with your dog...


----------



## UplandV

I've seen the weed issue, with hives. A benadryl always worked well for us.

Chris


----------



## Lucy Vizsla

Our one puppy has allergies. The vet said even if you don't use fertilizer and your neighbors do, that would be a problem for the dog, using anti-histamine has always worked for her. 3x time a day until it was gone.


----------



## madaboutvizslas

Was the benadryl, bacitracin and anti-histamine prescribed by the vet or was it a human medicine?

She's still got the rash under her belly. I am convinced it is from sitting on the back lawn. Everytime I start weening her off the prednisone it starts to reappear. Thought I might try some pinetarsol solution. Anyway I am just about out of prednisone tablets so if it doesn't go away I will have to go back to the vet.


----------



## Kailua

The bacitracin seemed to help my dog with his blade cuts and ear rash. The vet also told me that I could give him Benadryl 25 mg. a day if he seemed to be rashy. BUT, I haven't given him any Benadryl for months. Vet also told me that I could give him Fish oil to make his coat shinier.


----------



## belf1125

Our pup, as all vizslas, has a beautiful coat. However, I've noticed this past two weeks she's gotten 5-7 little bumps that are noticeable after her hair is raised up in those spots. I've looked through her hair and sometimes they are scabbed over and other times there's a bump, but you can't see anything...it's almost under the skin waiting to come out? Anyways, we live in Ohio and the weather is getting a little warmer. We've spent more time outside and been to the dog park/dog beach more often this month. Does anyone have any idea what this could be from? How to get rid of it and prevent it?


----------



## hunterjoe14

Rusty has similar skin allergies. The vet also put him on prednisone and it clears up in a few days. Well, he has been off the steroid for about 2 weeks and his rash is starting to come back. We had allergy tests done and nothing has come back. They thought it was something in the yard, but we just moved and still there. We just switched him to Premier Edge Salmon dog food, which the vet thinks it could be a food allergy, so we will see. Any suggestions??


----------



## sarahaf

Rosie's occasionally had mild red patches on her belly too; nothing raging, though, or we would have seen the vet for it.


----------



## JillandDan

Holley has been confirmed to a comfy cone for the past 6 days due to spaying surgery. I have noticed she is developing alot of flakes near her collar. She used to have a few flakes here and there on her back but it is worse now that the cone is on. Is there anything I can use for this or just wait it out until the cone comes off?


----------



## leawith3dogs

I am hopeful someone can tell me why my v snout became inflamed and red after spending approx. 3 hours walking the dike. She has her nose to the ground for the entire time. Within a day she has a scabby sore and it now is raw. What could this be from. She is five.


----------



## raps702

Axel just has a little rash where is micro chip was implemented from the breeder, seems to be getting better though, but still noticeable..


----------



## Nessa

My husband noticed a few bumps on Bella's head this afternoon. Then about 30 minutes ago she woke me up because she was whining desperately. I let her out and she went right out (normally have to make her go out). When she came back in I noticed that she was COVERED in bumps! She's been scratching and biting at them. I gave her benadryl, but am still a little worried. A teenage girl down the street has been walking her for me the past 3-4 days. I've been on crutches and in a boot since we got her in September and my hubby is AD Air Force and gone a lot, so she's in desperate need of excessive! Has anyone seen this on their Vizslas? I'm hoping that it's contact dermatitis and not mosquito bites! Poor Bella, she's miserable!


----------



## pistolpete24

Our 7 month pup has a small dime sized spot under his snout we first noticed about a week ago. We are in Wisconsin and out in the fields a couple times a week currently pheasant season. The spot doesn't seem to bother him, no scratching specifically at it but it does seem to have gotten a little larger since we first noticed it. It is slightly raised with a few very small black specs on it. The black seems to come off if I scratch it with my nail. It seems his hair is gone where the spot is. Any ideas of what it can be and suggestions of how to treat it? Attached is the best picture he would let me take of it. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mswhipple

When in doubt, a trip to the Vet is always a good idea!! 

_p.s. pistolpete24, welcome to the forums!! _


----------



## Kevin

Yes, welcome PistolPete. 

As mswhipple says if in doubt vet. 

I would go for localised demodex TBH. Appears usually around head area, your V is about the right age for it to flair up. Gives a bald patch, dog does not scratch at it ect and the black bits sound like the mites extretion into the hair follicle.

We had this issue with our Vizsla, round about that age as well. a topical treatment of diluted Hibiscrub (UK) twice a day done the trick. Black bits went away after 3 weeks and hair started growing back within a month.

This is only our experience though and it would be wise to seek and vet opinion for safeties sake.

Good luck, you should be fine.


----------



## pistolpete24

Thanks Kevin! I did some reading into Localized Demodectic Mange and that does seem to have the same signs and symptoms you described and our poor pup Jace has. Seems that it should resolve itself but it is sure had us worried! We will be taking a trip to the vet just to be sure! Thanks for the insight and guidance, this was my first post but I sure reference this great forum all the time for help!


----------



## sandlot403

hunterjoe14 said:


> Rusty has similar skin allergies. The vet also put him on prednisone and it clears up in a few days. Well, he has been off the steroid for about 2 weeks and his rash is starting to come back. We had allergy tests done and nothing has come back. They thought it was something in the yard, but we just moved and still there. We just switched him to Premier Edge Salmon dog food, which the vet thinks it could be a food allergy, so we will see. Any suggestions??


hunterjoe, I know it has been ages since you posted—but the description of Rusty’s skin allergy matches our Archie’s allergies to a T.

We just received results from a his allergy blood test, and the only reactions found were mild. Prednisone clears up the bumps on his back, but it’s now been a week and a half on high doses of the medicine and we’re now tapering him off the meds. The bumps are beginning to come back, meanwhile he reacts to the smaller dose of prednisone with lots of drooling and lethargy.

Archie is just past 6 months old, and it worries us to medicate him so heavily, and to see the “allergic” reaction ready to come back...

We are learning after several trips to two different vets (including a specialty veterinary dermatologist) that the professionals don’t know what it is or what to do.

What did you learn about Rusty’s allergies as the years went on?

Thank you!


----------



## Lisa Ballance

sandlot403 said:


> hunterjoe, I know it has been ages since you posted—but the description of Rusty’s skin allergy matches our Archie’s allergies to a T.
> 
> We just received results from a his allergy blood test, and the only reactions found were mild. Prednisone clears up the bumps on his back, but it’s now been a week and a half on high doses of the medicine and we’re now tapering him off the meds. The bumps are beginning to come back, meanwhile he reacts to the smaller dose of prednisone with lots of drooling and lethargy.
> 
> Archie is just past 6 months old, and it worries us to medicate him so heavily, and to see the “allergic” reaction ready to come back...
> 
> We are learning after several trips to two different vets (including a specialty veterinary dermatologist) that the professionals don’t know what it is or what to do.
> 
> What did you learn about Rusty’s allergies as the years went on?
> 
> Thank you!


I’m in the same boat! Please advise if you can.


----------

